# 4 Wheel Drive Articulating Go Kart



## Rbertalotto (May 26, 2020)

NEAT! Tell us more....What are you using for battery.?..Ah Size?...


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks! 
It's a totally "custom" (step thru) design
...but, if you look from the "side view" (profile) the "look" is "loosely" based on an Aerial Nomad

It has dual "live axles" (proving the 4 WD capability)
...dual brushed motors (providing the power)
...& "currently" has (4) 12V 12AH SLA's (providing the energy)

As you can see in the video, it zips right along. The top speed seems to be ~10-15 MPH off-road 
...& maybe ~20 or so, on the pavement.


----------



## Rbertalotto (May 26, 2020)

How long can you operate on 12Ah? It appears there is no axle CV joints. It only has central articulation? I have two brushed, 36V, 1000w motors I want to build something with. Maybe a small yard tractor?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

It'll run ~30 min. off-road
...& maybe 45 min. or so on pavement
...but, (if you notice in the video) there is a "wicked" voltage drop (~4V - 5V on a hard take off)

Nope no, suspension or CV joints
...(1) motor drives the "live axle" connected to the front wheels
...another (1) drives the rear wheels
...& she "articulates" (close to) the middle, to facilitate the steering action

Sounds good! Do it!


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Just a brief note from the safety police -- a roll cage is useless, and could even be deadly, if you don't have a seat belt on...


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, Officer Martian
...but, it's not really a "roll cage" 

The main purpose of the "top (2) bars" is to provide upper pivot support, for the articulation action

So, it's more like a "roll bar" (witch provides some "crush" protection) in the event of a roll over crash.
...but, doesn't provide much, if any, "cage" type protection (where you'd want to be "strapped in")

Notice, that the top (2) bars 
...& even most of the kart is only ~8" wide (providing very little side impact or roll over protection)

So, IMO (in this specific case) it's best to NOT be "strapped in" 
...this way (the driver) can be "thrown free", from the wreckage


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Thrown just far enough to have that arch come down on your neck like a Victor mouse trap. 

A lot of dead farmers relied on that thrown-from-the-tractor-far-enough theory you're using. Having flipped one...yeah...seat belt


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not lookin' to argue, I just wanted to share my latest creation, with you'all.
...but, comparing Farm tractors to Go karts, is kinda like comparing Apples to Oranges.

IIRC steep inclines (ie operator error) cause tractors to overturn or "flip" 
...while, with go karts, it's usually a combination of speed & maneuvering that make 'em overturn or "flip" 

I have "flipped" big karts (strapped in)
...& small karts (not strapped in)

FYI: They don't actually "flip", unless your going really fast
...they usually just "flop" on their side & slide along 

When I "flopped" the bigger kart on it's side (while strapped in) I banged my head on the ground 
...& then, it (my head) slid along the pavement (concussion & lots of "road rash")

But, when I "flopped" my smaller !Arriba! kart (not strapped in) I was "thrown free" 
...& received a lot less damage (just a couple of scrapes)

I have the !Arriba! "flop" on video 

*What do you'all think about that "power to weight ratio"?


----------

